# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  کمک در اجرای برنامه در فری پاسکال

## qazwsx

با سلام من چند تا برنامه تو این محیط نوشتم ولی با اینکه محیط مثل توربو پاسکال هست موفق به اجرای برنامه ها نشدم اگه ممکنه منو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## vcldeveloper

من متوجه نشدم؛ از Free Pascal استفاده کردید، یا از Turbo Pascal؟ یا کد Free Pascal را در Turbo Pascal نوشتید؟!

----------


## qazwsx

> من متوجه نشدم؛ از Free Pascal استفاده کردید، یا از Turbo Pascal؟ یا کد Free Pascal را در Turbo Pascal نوشتید؟!


 نه  گفتم محیطش مثل توربو پاسکاله چگونگی اجراشو خودم پیدا کردم تو خد فرمان به شاخه BINنرم افزار میریم و 
FPC     A.P
A.Pسورس برنامه مون هست  برنامه کامپایل و EXE ساخته میشه خیلی جالبه

----------


## sajjadrad

با سلام خدمت دوستان.من توی نوشتن برنامه جستجوی دودویی در توربو پاسکال کمی مشکل دارم1اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه:
می خوام با شرط while بنویسم اما شرط رو هر چی میزارم همیشه جواب نمیده!لازمه که بگم قبلشم از مرتب سازی حبابی استفاده کردم
نمونه برنامه من:
low:=1;
up:=n;
flog:=false;
while up>low do
begin
mid:=up+low div 2;
if x=a[mid] then
writeln('Your torget is found');
flog:=true;
break;
if x>a[mid] then
low:=mid+1
else
up:=mid-1;
end;
if flog=false then
writeln('Your array can not found');
readln;
end.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> با سلام خدمت دوستان.من توی نوشتن برنامه جستجوی دودویی در توربو پاسکال کمی مشکل دارم1اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه


سلام دوست عزیز، این سوال را باید در زیر گروه مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال در تاپیک جداگانه ایی مطرح کنید، نه در این زیر گروه و این تاپیک.

----------

